# How can my best boy be gone, its breaking my heart!



## Emma Green (11 mo ago)

Why oh why!! I didn't know my Toby had diabetes, he showed no signs. When he took sick last weekend the vet thought it was a simple tummy bug. Turns out he had diabetes, which had developed into ketonaciosis. I had never heard of such a thing. He fought hard for 3 days, before we had to have him PTS. I can't bear the thought of not having him here by my side. There is a stillness and emptiness in the house which can never be replaced. He was my best friend, the one who i told everything to. This pain is unreal, everywhere i look i see him. Every where i go reminds me of a walk we once had.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Everybody on here has lost a loved pet and know how it feels.

The grief DOES get better, even though it’s overwhelming at first.

Sorry for such a sudden and unexpected loss.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi dear so sorry its such a shock when a amimal suddenl dies it happened to me i had my puppy neutered when she was 6 months she seemed so well but during the week after she had the op she didnt seem right so by the end of the week we took her back to the vets then he phoned me up a few hours later to tell me he put her to sleep i was so shocked and furious i was not told why she died but later they said it was cancer yet when i had her and up to op she was perfectly well it took me awhile to get over my grief but as linda said over time your grief will get better do take care and stay safe


----------



## Emma Green (11 mo ago)

Thanks i have an overwhelming sense of guilt.... Could i have done more, should i have seen the symptoms of ketonacidosis.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Emma you not to blame grief makes us think and say things like that your grief will get better over time then reflect on the wonderful memories you had together


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Linda Weasel said:


> Everybody on here has lost a loved pet and know how it feels.
> 
> The grief DOES get better, even though it’s overwhelming at first.
> 
> Sorry for such a sudden and unexpected loss.





Emma Green said:


> Why oh why!! I didn't know my Toby had diabetes, he showed no signs. When he took sick last weekend the vet thought it was a simple tummy bug. Turns out he had diabetes, which had developed into ketonaciosis. I had never heard of such a thing. He fought hard for 3 days, before we had to have him PTS. I can't bear the thought of not having him here by my side. There is a stillness and emptiness in the house which can never be replaced. He was my best friend, the one who i told everything to. This pain is unreal, everywhere i look i see him. Every where i go reminds me of a walk we once had.


Hi Emma, I just read your post from February. How are you? Reaching out to you as I have just lost my beautiful Branston and the pain is unbearable. I hope your grief has lessened and you are able to treasure the memories you have x


----------

